Google discontinues its daydream VR headset - elsewhen
======
notkaiho
For a source, here's the Verge:
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/15/20915609/google-
pixel-4-...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/15/20915609/google-pixel-4-no-
daydream-support-view-vr-headset-discontinued)

And Pixel 4 won't support it.

